# Not too expensive vibrating alarm smart watch?



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

So, im not too familiar with smart watches at all. I recently took interest when i read that smart watches can link up with your phone for alarm. As of right now, I personally dont have much interest or see a use for them except for vibrating alarm. I really have a bad time of getting up, most of the time hearing the alarm clocks in my room, I once had 3, as im a super deep sleeper. Anyway, is there a smart watch out there that can pair up with my Samsung S5 for the purpose of a vibrating alarm, but I can setup multiple alarms? It doesnt have to be cutting edge, just need it for multiple alarms and wont break the bank. 

I know, wearing a watch overnight might seem comfortable, but it beats the heck out of pulling an all nighter in fear of not waking up from my alarms for meetings.


----------



## justscottsid (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't want to hijack the thread but would a watch that did this also be able to use an app to track sleep?
I am specifically thinking about the apps that monitor your rem sleep that will wake you at the perfect time.
I see they have the app for my phone, but I am supposed to sleep with my phone under my pillow? Lol


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm using the pebble plastic watch for exactly that. Vibrating alarm to wake up to, and it doesn't disturb the wife with countless snoozing. The pebble is around $120


----------



## Andrew McGregor (Dec 27, 2011)

Any smartwatch can do this... just set the alarms on your phone, problem solved. A Pebble is the cheapest way in... and is actually pretty close to the cheapest watch with a vibrating alarm full stop, without the smartwatch functionality.

As a bonus, it'll buzz you in time for ALL your calendar events if they're on the phone. On an Android device, even if you have to travel to get there, because Google Now will ask for a transit time and add that to the notification.


----------

